# Virtual picture framing



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Susan wrote about her excellent Sunset Bolivar painting:



Susan Mulno said:


> Decided to use Desdichado's idea and *frame it, virtually*.


Glad you did that Susan. I'm sort of replying here so as not to impinge on your thread. Virtual framing using Windows Paint or other mediums certainly gives a good idea of what pictures will look like framed. Quite often I visit our excellent local art gallery when exhibitions are on just to study the framing techniques used. I'm quite impressed by the cleaner less fussy modern use of slim frames and mounts to show pics, photographs etc to their best advantage. Art has always produced masterpieces, but the days of the gilt monster frames are mainly long gone. A nice card and frame can make even the simplest sketch look pretty good.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It does make a difference! I will probably do it more often.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I like simple frames too and I like your idea of virtual framing, I think you started a trend because I may give it a try.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

So what program do you use for the virtual frames? You mentioned Windows paint, is that the program that comes with windows? How do you get the gradients without any jagged edges?


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Liz.

Not sure what programmes you have, but here's how I do virtual frames:

I go to Google Images and type in "Picture frames", then choose one I like and save it to "My Pictures"
(make sure you resize to a suitable size in with the "edit" options on the picture manager of the image )

I then go to Windows Paint and hit the "Edit" button, then "paste from" (which brings up "My Pictures).
I click the frame first and that comes up on Paint. I then do the same thing again and select the picture I want to frame. This comes up with corner handles to reduce/manouver the pice into place within the frame. You can add text at the bottom if you wish. I then save the pic under a new title to My Pictures and its available when I need it.


p.s. Make sure you crop any unwanted white backround from around the frame picture in the edit section of it in My Pictures. 

Hope this makes sense.

Jim.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

This is only a visual frame and mount again, , but I liked the fact that it wasn't all picture. When I first tried it I thought maybe I had too much surround and not enough picture. It grew on me. I noticed a lot of paintings, prints and photographs in our local art gallery adopt this style. I got to like the idea.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Okay I get it. I thought you made the frames from scratch in a program.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Can these frames pass for being real? I made them in Inkscape.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

They look pretty good to me. Good job.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks a bunch


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

its missing texture. the whole "virtual framing" has a name and theres alot of freebies of them out there. it´s called mockup. mainly used with print media but theres also nice frames for images. like here f.e.: https://365webresources.com/10-free-poster-frame-mock-ups-graphic-designers/'

usually its a psd file where you double click on the mockup and then you can just place the image into it. pretty neat.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey, thanks for that link!


----------

